# Malolactic fermenation- Need an explanation please



## Pauly2275 (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi there,

Being a newbie I have lot's of questions about the wine making process. One question is about Malolactic fermenation. Is it something that occurs natually or should I be including it as a step in each batch of wine that I'm making;assuming it's a type of wine that would benfit from it. How do I know if the batch of wine I'm making needs it or not?

Paul


----------



## Racer (Nov 13, 2011)

It is usually done to red wines. It helps the taste profile of the wine and it also helps with keeping the wine stable too.An MLF can happen naturally but since it is a bit more finicky then yeast it's better to add an MLF culture to your wine to help it make it thru to completion without problems.


----------



## PCharles (Nov 13, 2011)

*Mlf*

MLF can be performed on both Red and White wines. I believe it is safe to say all French style wines sold today have gone the MLF. 

MLF is not a real fermentation, but the conversion of one acid/enzyme to another (Malic to Lactic). This is performed by the introduction of an anerobic bacteria that facilitates the conversion. The effect is the transition from a tart/sharp taste to one that is softer and smoother. The bacteria is introducted later in fermentation or just following it. MLF can take place naturally, but usually is initated on purpose. 

This links provides more details.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malolactic_fermentation


----------



## Pauly2275 (Nov 13, 2011)

Thank you both for your comments. SO is this something that I buy from my local wine shop? is there a danger it could go too far, or is there a way to stop it once I'm satisfied with the smoothness of the wine?


----------



## PCharles (Nov 13, 2011)

*Buying MLF Bacteria*

I used the White Labs product whick is a liquid preperation that is already hydrated. 

Here is an MLF guide.
http://www.morebeer.com/public/pdf/wmlfinfo.pdf

The Wine Makers Toy Store has several MLF products. Here is a link.
http://www.finevinewines.com/XProdListMain.asp

Here are some other MLF choices.
http://morewinepro.com/search?search=malolactic


----------



## Pauly2275 (Nov 14, 2011)

Wow, that's some good information right there. Thank you for posting those three links!

It seems the more I find out about wine making the more questions I have. I'm curious as to why the makers of wine kits don't include this as part of the process if it helps to make a nicer- smoother wine.


PCharles said:


> I used the White Labs product whick is a liquid preperation that is already hydrated.
> 
> Here is an MLF guide.
> http://www.morebeer.com/public/pdf/wmlfinfo.pdf
> ...


----------



## PCharles (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re MLF*

That's a good question that I don't have an answer to. You know kits are made for fast processing. You are going from ferment to bottle in 40-50 days I believe. It's possible the kit wines have been preprocessed or had a strain preadded. Hopefully someone in the know will respond to that question.


----------



## Julie (Nov 14, 2011)

+ what was said, remember you can not backsweeten any wine that you put thru a MLF.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 14, 2011)

PCharles said:


> That's a good question that I don't have an answer to. You know kits are made for fast processing. You are going from ferment to bottle in 40-50 days I believe. It's possible the kit wines have been preprocessed or had a strain preadded. Hopefully someone in the know will respond to that question.


 
Kits have had the juice balanced already to be made without going through MLF, so if you do it, then you run the risk of upsetting that balance and getting a very dull wine. Also many kits use sorbate, which does not play well with mlb and can lead to ruined wines.


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 14, 2011)

The best explanation I have found as to why you should never attempt MLF on a kit wine comes from Daniel Pambianchi's book "Techniques in Home Winemaking".

*Do NOT attempt MLF on kit wines because these types of juices have been tartrate-stabilzed during their production and thus contain a very high proportion of malic acid, which would be converted to lactic acid. The resulting wine would have very little acid, and a high pH making it very susceptible to bacterial infections*


----------



## FTC Wines (Nov 14, 2011)

Julie or others, Why can't a wine be back sweetened after an MLF? And if a wine kit [ ie my Lodi Old Vine Zin] came with an enzyme packet is that for an MLF? Thanks, Roy


----------



## grapeman (Nov 14, 2011)

FTC Wines said:


> Julie or others, Why can't a wine be back sweetened after an MLF? And if a wine kit [ ie my Lodi Old Vine Zin] came with an enzyme packet is that for an MLF? Thanks, Roy


 Wines that have been sweetened (by home winemakers) have been treated with potassium sorbate or sorbate for short. That prevents yeast from reproducing and helps prevent the added sweetness from being refermented and creating a bubbly dirty wine (bottle bombs).

Now malolactic bacteria will convert sorbate to geraniol, the substance that makes geraniums taste yucky and smell very strongly. So if you have done an mlf on the wine and there is even one live bactreria left, it can reproduce and begin to produce geraniol- hence ruined wine! Just remember don't do it!


----------



## FTC Wines (Nov 14, 2011)

OK, Never heard of that before. Haven't done an MLF yet, but I am making more & more reds, so will try it in the future. Roy


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 14, 2011)

The enzyme packet is just that, an enzyme that helps break down a white protein ring that can form post fermentation. It gets added after the gross lees have been removed.


----------



## rsa (Nov 19, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> The best explanation I have found as to why you should never attempt MLF on a kit wine comes from Daniel Pambianchi's book "Techniques in Home Winemaking".
> 
> *Do NOT attempt MLF on kit wines because these types of juices have been tartrate-stabilzed during their production and thus contain a very high proportion of malic acid, which would be converted to lactic acid. The resulting wine would have very little acid, and a high pH making it very susceptible to bacterial infections*




Does that mean juice buckets also?


----------



## PCharles (Nov 19, 2011)

RSA, 

You need to know what you are dealing with. Is it a frozen kit or is it pure juice? 

Here is a forum thread that discusses this very issue.

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6624

If your kit is pure frozen juice, you should be able to conduct MFL. 

Cheers,
Paul


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 19, 2011)

If it is fresh juice (or fresh frozen) it can undergo MLF. If it has been processed and put into a plastic bag so it can sit on a shelf for 12mo then no.



rsa said:


> Does that mean juice buckets also?


----------

